# I Have Waited Long Enough....



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I have loved this forum and all of its' acronyms:

LMAO, IMHO, Just my $.02, etc.

The ones I have failed to figure out and most of you seem to use regularly is the 
DW =wife and DH=husband. The problem is I have no clue as to the actual intent of the 'D'.









Please educate me! I have several that I have come up with on my own, some kind, some not so kind, and they all seem to work, depending upon circumstance of course.









For example, wife cooks great Sunday breakfast and tells you to just sit back and relax all day, she'll take care of the kids = DelightfulWife.







OR, wife wakes you up at 3:30 a.m. because its raining and she thinks she left the window down on the truck and needs you to go check it=Dumb#ssWife.
















I don't know which way to turn, help me out ladies and gentleman. I'm sure this will illicit numerous responses and I am not trying to cause any hostile feelings between or amongst any of the sexes. So, please be gentle!









Jason


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Jason,

I believe the "appropriate -D" stands for "dear", but I too have been guilty of filling in the blanks otherwise -- as I"m sure my "DW"







has too. Just keep smilin', man.

Sidewinder


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have always wondered this too!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Darling
Domestic
Dumb

and

Domineering

Your choice to suit your mood I think


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I always thought it was Duh Wife and Duh Husband.

hmm...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Your choice to suit your mood I think


or her's!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I vote for Dear! (though it wasn't the first word that came to mind)


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

ROFLMAO

Jason, ya just gotta learn when to leave well enough alone.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I always thought it meant Darling








Don


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

In Chicago it's Da wife and Da husband


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

DW=Dear Wife
DH=Dumb Husband
DS=Dear Son
DD=Dear Daughter not to be confused with Dear Dog which is better known as DK (Dear K9) which may change to Damn K9 when the dog latsa opso's on your carpet


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

All of the above. DH off golfing at 5:30 am








Keeping digging that hole.DW are watching








Jan action


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Or in my case:

DW= Disgruntaled Wife.... but I'm working it (no mods planned for this weekend).

Big Iron


----------

